# se viene la compu via red electrica



## solaris8 (Ene 11, 2012)

dando vueltas me encontre con este elemento.....






http://www.devolo.es/

solo conectas la pc al toma con este aparato y la tv y ya, como los viejos intercomunicadores via red sera tan efectivo como 500mbs, por lo menos serian menos cables por el piso


----------



## Selkir (Ene 13, 2012)

Eso hace tiempo que lleva en el mercado y bastantes empresas de dispositivos de red los tienen.
En teoria solo tienes que tener uno al lado del modem y el otro donde tengas el Pc, así de simple.

Aquí tienes otro, de Apple (http://store.apple.com/es/product/MB321Z/A/AirPort-Express-AirTunes?fnode=MTY1NDA0Mg), el cual también tiene USB y conexión de audio y la distribución de la señal la hace mediante WiFi.
Y aquí otra lista de los que disponen en una tienda de aquí de España: http://www.pccomponentes.com/redes_home_plug.html


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 13, 2012)

si, creo que se llamaba protocolo X10, o algo asi , mira por 24 euuros te simplifica bastante las cosas, y como digo sacas los cables del camino ahora, si llegara a los 500Mbs?


----------



## Facuu (Ene 15, 2012)

solaris8 dijo:


> si, creo que se llamaba protocolo X10, o algo asi , mira por 24 euuros te simplifica bastante las cosas, y como digo sacas los cables del camino ahora, si llegara a los 500Mbs?



Vos sabes que estaba pensando lo mismo , dudo que llege a los 500mbs. Esto igual es una tecnologia vieja digamos que no es " tan reciente " nomas que ahora se le dió un poco mas de bolilla pero bueno. Veamos lo que nos espera de este producto .

Esta web es un poco interesante sobre el protocolo X10 : Protocolo  ( No hago spam, solo para informar )

_Saludos ,

Facu_


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 16, 2012)

si desempolvan ideas, y las vuelven al mercado jajajajajaja
sabes donde vi algo paresido, en la revista lupin ( ya desaparecida), hace como 20 años, lo hacian con una bobina hecha sobre un palito


----------



## lsedr (Ene 16, 2012)

buena tecnología, pero causa mucho ruido a las estaciones de radioaficionado...


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 17, 2012)

Yo la había visto hace mucho tiempo, pero en ese entonces, se creía que a través de la red eléctrica, el vecino podía entrar en tu computadora, o robar internet...

Curioso, no?

Saludos...


----------

